
Japanese Complete Beta Invite Program - sova
https://japanesecomplete.com/invite
======
e_modad
I was interested in this when I saw it posted recently, but I don't have the
money for it, so I'm definitely interested in getting into the beta. Where
would I even get the code though? Twitter? Reddit?

